# szigorú számadásra kötelezett bizonylat



## mimike

Ich brauchte die deutsche Bennenung für "szigorú számadásra kötelezett bizonylat". Vielen Dank!


----------



## Quelle

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung. Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Wörterbuch  (Rechtsungarisch)weiter.


----------

